# Fishing lights



## dgposton (Mar 6, 2009)

What's the skinny on fishing lights for night fishing?http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/c/FTU/fishing-lights/-17/-/-15/-/-/-0/
Is white or green light better?

Are these intended primarily to attract fish, for you to see 'em, or both? Does a car battery work as a 12V source?


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

I used to do a lot of night fishing at the jetties. What I found worked the best was 2 narrow beam spotlights off of a generator.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

it really depends on where you're fishing...as far as a 12v battery, not well and not for very long.


----------



## dgposton (Mar 6, 2009)

*Lights*



TheSamarai said:


> I used to do a lot of night fishing at the jetties. What I found worked the best was 2 narrow beam spotlights off of a generator.


How much is that generator going to run me? Any recommendations for lights/generator?

I'd still like to hear feedback on those underwater lights.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

From another person- Try cheaplights.com they are off 1960 and Bamwood a lot cheaper than Bay 
electric. I bought 1 bulb,can and tripod last year for around 70.00. 
I believe they have a fishing package w/2 lights,cans and tripod. 
If you use their tripod make sure you sandbag the legs a hard wind 
will blow it over.(believe me I know )found out on the first trip. 
Check out their web site bulbs are 29.00 cans are 21.00 

121-FISHPACK-2C 
$123.08 
Double chrome P64 fishing light with deluxe 9 foot stand and high quality 1000 watt bulbs. If you don't need the stand order (2) 121-P64-1C & (2) 148-FFP. Par can Size: 10.5 x 16.5 Weight: 3.0 lb. Stand Size: 43.0 x 6.0' x 5.0 Weight: 13.0 lb. Bulb Size: 8.0 x 7.0 x 7.0 Weight: 2.0 lb. Total Weight: 23.0 lb. (These packages do not include a frame for a color gel because a 1000 watt bulb would melt a gel)


----------



## oystergirl (Mar 6, 2009)

YOU SHOULD CHECK OUT FISHNLIGHT.COM. THE DC100 OR THE BL100. I HAVE ONE OF THESE AND SINCE THEY CAN BE SUBMERGED I GET ABOUT A 30 FOOT DIAMATER OF LIGHT. THEY OFFER BLUE, GREEN AND WHITE BULBS.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We downgraded from a 1000w to a 400w light this past year to cut the electricity bill. The nights are on a timer and come on every night. We haven't noticed any difference in the quality of the fishing, either. It's a single 400w halogen, too.

Here a couple pics from some of the trips last week.

Two of us caught fish pretty much nonstop this trip. The reds were killing us on the ultralights. Broke off a bunch of fish.



















Here's another by myself the next evening.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

The Optronics Fish-N-Light works good and will last all night on a car battery.
I use one in one of my test lights on a small gell cell battery(8 amp-hour), and I get tired before it does.


----------



## dgposton (Mar 6, 2009)

nightgigger said:


> The Optronics Fish-N-Light works good and will last all night on a car battery.
> I use one in one of my test lights on a small gell cell battery(8 amp-hour), and I get tired before it does.


Can you tell me which ones of these you would recommend?

http://www.optronicsinc.com/fishing.htm#fishnlites

If you use a car battery, how do you recharge it?

Also, what about above-water lighting?


----------



## dgposton (Mar 6, 2009)

JimD said:


> From another person- Try cheaplights.com they are off 1960 and Bamwood a lot cheaper than Bay
> electric. I bought 1 bulb,can and tripod last year for around 70.00.
> I believe they have a fishing package w/2 lights,cans and tripod.
> If you use their tripod make sure you sandbag the legs a hard wind
> ...


Are they in Houston by any chance? How do you power these lights?


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Im looking for a new setup I really want to go with a 1000 watt HID light .. Like the ones you find on the floating cabins. I put my 2000 watt very narrow beam up against the 1000 watt HID and it didnt compare..


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are stuck using a battery you will need to stick with a fluorescent. I picked a couple of 12" green fluorescent lights from Academy for $10.00 each. Tested them with a little 350 watt battery jump starter for about 4 hours and the starter still had a full charge. They require a 5 or 6 oz weight to submerge, another couple of bucks. Hey $10.00 is a small price to pay if it fails. I have heard many good things about using any type of fishing lights maybe I will have a good story to share soon myself.

Here is the same style - just a little more $

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_52296____SearchResults


----------



## dgposton (Mar 6, 2009)

kerryst said:


> If you are stuck using a battery you will need to stick with a fluorescent. I picked a couple of 12" green fluorescent lights from Academy for $10.00 each. Tested them with a little 350 watt battery jump starter for about 4 hours and the starter still had a full charge. They require a 5 or 6 oz weight to submerge, another couple of bucks. Hey $10.00 is a small price to pay if it fails. I have heard many good things about using any type of fishing lights maybe I will have a good story to share soon myself.
> 
> Here is the same style - just a little more $
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_52296____SearchResults


Do you have a link to the style of battery jump starter you used?


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry I meant 350 AMPS. It was just a Black & Decker Wal-Mart jump starter. I would just buy a little 12V lawnmower battery if you are bank-fishing it should last at least 6+ hours. I have a spare battery on my boat, I was just using the charger to test how much juice the lights would pull and it wasn't very much, could probably hook up 4 or more w/o much current being used. 










This battery has as many AMPS as the charger. 
http://www2.northerntool.com/grounds-maintenance/lawn-mowers/item-16658.htm

You could probably even hook one up to a 6 VOLT battery if you are really on a budget but not sure how bright the light would be.

Just re-read the post, if you have no-way to recharge the battery the little jump starter may be for you. You can recharge it by plugging into your home outlet or the dc outlet in your car plus it has a 12V outlet and an LED light, (another battery consumer). Here is a 450AMP model - it will even inflate your tires!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5679656

Good luck!


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Night Lights*

If you have the right green lights set up, then they are hard to beat! My setup is a little bit elaborate, w/ two above water lights and two bottom, but the results are out of this world. I had one trip of a lifetime last year where I had three trout close to 30'' and one almost 32'' in one night.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

This is the type of battery and light I use.
I recharge the battery with an old car batterty charger set on auto 12 V.
new chargers have a gell cell setting. mine is this brand but about 30 years old.


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

kemahguy said:


> If you have the right green lights set up, then they are hard to beat! My setup is a little bit elaborate, w/ two above water lights and two bottom, but the results are out of this world. I had one trip of a lifetime last year where I had three trout close to 30'' and one almost 32'' in one night.


There you go - the results looks pretty darn promising - I may pick up a few extra green lights myself for my first night trip.


----------

